# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  أفكار للطاولات في ليلة عمرك

## الوسادة

*
طبعا هادي فقط أفكار أما الألوان ممكن انتي تختاريها حسب ما بدك و ازا بدك تخليها تزبط مع اشي معين 














































































مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## &روان&

كتييييييييير زووووووووووووووء

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كتير حلوة الوسادة وعنجد راقية جدا

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*اي احنا اشكالنا اشكال طاولات وحدي الله يا بنت الحلال ، تعالي نلعب "طميمة" احسن 
لا بمزح روعة الصور ، يسلمو يا مزوقة*

----------


## (dodo)

الصور كثير حلوات كلك زوق  :Smile:

----------


## اليتيم العماني

أفكار تدل على أنامل مبدعة .

----------

